# Ramadan - non muslims



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I am in Kuala Lumpar for a week - fantastic place. Anyway it is Ramadan here as well, obviously, but there are no restrictions on non-muslims and it is great.

I have been in Dubai for years and every year I respect that Muslims fast and I respect the laws of Dubai but I am finding it difficult to understand why one country can adhere to Ramadan without enforcing rules on non-muslims whereas Dubai cannot.

The Muslims in Malaysia can fast and work in restaurants, cooking and serving food, without it affecting their fast. 

In fact I have a huge respect for these people who can fast yet serve food to others at the same time. Surely that is a greater test than in Dubai where no one can eat in public.

I can even sit outside and have a beer without being treated like a second class citizen.

I love Dubai but wish they would realise that they can move forward and accommodate the expats without compromising their faith. Other countries can do it.


----------



## nrk (Aug 31, 2010)

*Islam & Misconceptions : Ramadan*



wandabug said:


> I am in Kuala Lumpar for a week - fantastic place. Anyway it is Ramadan here as well, obviously, but there are no restrictions on non-muslims and it is great.
> 
> I have been in Dubai for years and every year I respect that Muslims fast and I respect the laws of Dubai but I am finding it difficult to understand why one country can adhere to Ramadan without enforcing rules on non-muslims whereas Dubai cannot.
> 
> ...





Hei pal.

I am a modern BUT very practicing Muslim originally from Bangladesh and lived all over the world in Muslim and Non-Muslim countries (US, UK, AUS).
Here in Dubai for the past 26 years.

No where in our scriptures or in the teachings of the prophet (PBUH) has there been any mention of any such restrictions on non-Muslims during Ramadan.

In fact and on the contrary, even us Muslims we are not supposed to have any sort of a break from our regular daily activities!
So that means no 2 hour less work days or getting off early or all the other pleasures we enjoy here.

Ramadan is a time for sacrifice, self control & giving. This is the most sacred & pious month in the Islamic calendar & in a Muslim's life. Its not supposed to be a 
a festive season for shopping festivals, lotteries galore, parties, tents, majlis, staying up late & playing cards & smoking shisha till your brains fry or mind goes insanely high...
This is only in the Middle East.

Islam is a very very tolerant and peaceful religion. We believe in laissez faire! We believe in treating everyone equally regardless of race, religion, culture, nationality or sex.

Contrary to popular belief and what & how the media has portrayed it to be due to dis-speakable actions of a minority few, Islam is all about peace & accepting others the way they are.

I agree with if it is followed properly then it will help the good practicing Muslims practice Islam to the fullest.

Cheers.

ps. Been to KL. Loved it...PPl were just amazing!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

nrk said:


> Hei pal.
> 
> I am a modern BUT very practicing Muslim originally from Bangladesh and lived all over the world in Muslim and Non-Muslim countries (US, UK, AUS).
> Here in Dubai for the past 26 years.
> ...


I am so happy to read these 2 posts. I have been wondering myself about all these things during this Ramadan, my second one. It just doesnt seem to make much sense to me here in Dubai.
Happy to see that at least part of the muslim population sees things like I do and understands that perhaps the way it is all enforced in Dubai is not the way to go.
:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's the same back home in India.....no restrictions and everyone works normal hours. I'm not sure but do you think that they probably have these concessions for the muslims due to the extreme weather conditions and the summer heat in this region?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> It's the same back home in India.....no restrictions and everyone works normal hours. I'm not sure but do you think that they probably have these concessions for the muslims due to the extreme weather conditions and the summer heat in this region?


Considering that Ramadan does not necessarily fall during the summer months, then I would be inclined to say no. I think that this is most likely an acceptable practice stemming from many moons ago.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Considering that Ramadan does not necessarily fall during the summer months, then I would be inclined to say no. I think that this is most likely an acceptable practice stemming from many moons ago.


I think it's got more to do with control and the fact a lot of them are lazies who'll do anything for a day off....


----------

